# Buyers Remorse - Fairmont Timeshare



## darklord700

I’ve been to Fairmont Hotspring timeshare two times so I know what they have to offer.  

I bought this annual Golden Fairmont timeshare resell with 25 years left for $10,000, figuring a brand new 40 year biannual cost about $30,000, I wouldn’t be making a mistake buying resell.  

But now buyers remorse sets in after seeing people buying those $100 timeshares, would you please let me know if I had made a mistake or not by buying the 25 year resell?  This is my first timeshare purchase so I am a bit nervous even after two years of research.


----------



## timeos2

*Don't get cold feet. Buy what you like*

I have to assume you did your homework and found that $10,000 was the going rate for resale - not basing your purchase price in any way on what the developer is asking ($30,000).  If you did and $10,000 is in the range other sales  in the same use season have sold for (not just asking price) then you did OK.  

If you took the first offer you saw and felt it was a deal compared to $30,000 then maybe you offered too much.  But it IS still a big savings over retail so even that may not be all bad. 

If you like the resort and feel you got a good value you did.  Don't worry about those $100 sales as most aren't top resorts or great times or near where you need to go.  A fair price for the resort you want will always be a better deal than a $100 unit you really don't want/need.


----------



## JoeMid

$10K seems high for most resales, but if you've been researching for 10 years then you should know what the market is there.  25 years is plenty of time, enjoy.



darklord700 said:


> I’ve been to Fairmont Hotspring timeshare two times so I know what they have to offer.
> 
> I bought this annual Fairmont timeshare resell with 25 years left for $10,000, figuring a brand new 40 year biannual cost about $30,000, I wouldn’t be making a mistake buying resell.
> 
> But now buyers remorse sets in after seeing people buying those $100 timeshares, would you please let me know if I had made a mistake or not by buying the 25 year resell?  This is my first timeshare purchase so I am a bit nervous even after two years of research.


----------



## darklord700

timeos2 said:


> I have to assume you did your homework and found that $10,000 was the going rate for resale - not basing your purchase price in any way on what the developer is asking ($30,000).  If you did and $10,000 is in the range other sales  in the same use season have sold for (not just asking price) then you did OK.





JoeMid said:


> $10K seems high for most resales, but if you've been researching for 10 years then you should know what the market is there.  25 years is plenty of time, enjoy.



Ever since I have been to Fairmont Hotspring for the first time two years ago, I felt in love with the area.  I have been checking the resale market for two years and any Golden TS will cost upwards of $10K for some reason.

In fact, I knock $2K off the asking price to get it for $10K.  I could buy a cheaper shoulder season Fairmont TS for a fraction of the price but my kids will not be able to go with me.

I feel better now after seeing your posts, if ever I want to get rid of it, I would only be losing the commission and not much else since I buy used.

Now I'm excited to join the rank of TS owners.  And I'll be looking for trading advice later.  Thanks all!


----------



## eal

With Fairmont units the value depends a lot on the season.  Spring and late fall weeks sell very cheaply, while summer and ski season weeks are more expensive and harder to find.  

If you can get out of the deal you are describing, check out another one on myresortnetwork.com, third one on the list:
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...t-Springs-BC/Canada/Fairmont-Vacation-Villas/


----------



## JoeMid

darklord700 said:


> Ever since I have been to Fairmont Hotspring for the first time two years ago, I felt in love with the area.  I have been checking the resale market for two years and any Golden TS will cost upwards of $10K for some reason.
> 
> In fact, I knock $2K off the asking price to get it for $10K.  I could buy a cheaper shoulder season Fairmont TS for a fraction of the price but my kids will not be able to go with me.
> 
> I feel better now after seeing your posts, if ever I want to get rid of it, I would only be losing the commission and not much else since I buy used.
> 
> Now I'm excited to join the rank of TS owners.  And I'll be looking for trading advice later.  Thanks all!


Then you did great!  You should have no remorse.  With a float, high/holiday season is the only way to go.  I'm sure you know the reservation restrictions and will book exactly when your window opens.  Have fun!


----------



## darklord700

eal said:


> With Fairmont units the value depends a lot on the season.  Spring and late fall weeks sell very cheaply, while summer and ski season weeks are more expensive and harder to find.
> 
> If you can get out of the deal you are describing, check out another one on myresortnetwork.com, third one on the list:
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...t-Springs-BC/Canada/Fairmont-Vacation-Villas/



Are you talking about the Red season for $4000 one?  The II Red season doesn't really coincide with the Fairmont Season.  

The one I'm getting is the Golden season (July, August, Christmas, New Year & Easter).  For $4000 II Red season, it looks to be May, June, Sept or something like that.  I'll email the owner and find out.  $4000 for annual Golden season in Fairmont would be a super deal.  Thanks.


----------



## djyamyam

darklord700 said:


> I’ve been to Fairmont Hotspring timeshare two times so I know what they have to offer.
> 
> I bought this annual Golden Fairmont timeshare resell with 25 years left for $10,000, figuring a brand new 40 year biannual cost about $30,000, I wouldn’t be making a mistake buying resell.
> 
> But now buyers remorse sets in after seeing people buying those $100 timeshares, would you please let me know if I had made a mistake or not by buying the 25 year resell?  This is my first timeshare purchase so I am a bit nervous even after two years of research.




I've seen very few golden season Fairmonts come up.  I think I've only seen one on ebay in the past couple years and I can't remember how much that went for.  The only two regular brokers that sell Fairmont and get regular inventory are Holiday Group and Eric Rediker.  Most of HG's inventory is typically offseason (ski or golf).  However, I'm sure if you put in a request for golden, they would flag it for you (I'm thinking at less than what you paid).  Erik is a local realtor and is the primary reseller for the resort property.  His prices are a bit higher but not unreasonable.  

Your price is line with his resale prices for the same season.  

Fairmont resorts bulkbanks their inventory so there is usually a posting every year of summer deposits at the various Fairmont buildings.  We have friends that own in Canmore and deposit their week with II to trade into Fairmont during the summer.  They've done that at least for the last 5 years.  That may also be an option for you.
I've also see those bulk bank postings (there was one a couple months ago) with one of our II afiliated resorts and could have booked a summer Fairmont unit.


----------



## kevinjanny

Do you have the whole villa, both A and B side lock-off?  I think for $10,000 you got a preety decent deal, especially for an annual.  My in-laws have a red two bedroom that they occasionally deposit to interval over president's week that gives them good trade power.  I think a summer week would do even better.  You've got the next 25 summers there so enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Aussie girl

We own a prime golf week at Fairmont and have traded into the Royal Sands in Cancun twice, Fours Seasons Aviara, Marriott's Newport coast, Westin Kaanapali in Maui. You should do very well trading with a golden week. Our up coming trades are Marriott's Grande Ocean in Hilton Head and Marriott Oceanwatch villas at Grande dunes in Myrtle beach.

Good luck and enjoy many years at Fairmont, it's one of our favourite places to holiday.

Donna


----------



## talkamotta

There are alot of us that frequent this site that bought our first timeshare from the developer.   

I did and to top it off, my unit was Orlando Westgate.  Over the 12 years I have owned the resort, the amount of money I paid, the trades and the times we have used the resort.  I feel good about it.  I have bought other timeshares resale of course and I have seen them go for more money and some for less.  When  I bought the resort, I felt good about the money I spent,  I learned (and still learning) how to use them to the best of my ability and situation and I have received very good value not only for my money but for all the things that you cant put a price on.  

*Congratulations on your purchase.*  We are going there this summer and I am so excited about seeing that part of Canada.  I have tried for many years to be able to get two weeks in the summer in the Banff and surrounding areas and now it finally will happen.  I tried for a long time to get into Hawaii and I finally just bought there.   That is one of the guidelines in the purchasing of a timeshare,  buy where you want to go most of the time.  You have the advantage, you are guaranteed a week in your favorite place.  I have to take my chances in Canada.  So when I got the opportunity, I jumped on it and changed my travel plans for the year.  
***********
If you have been to the resorts before put a review in.  I for one, could use a little help in deciding my travel game plan.  In the reviews I think it is just as important to put what you did as what the resort was like.  

Join TUG if you havent already.


----------



## darklord700

talkamotta said:


> *Congratulations on your purchase.*  We are going there this summer and I am so excited about seeing that part of Canada.  I have tried for many years to be able to get two weeks in the summer in the Banff and surrounding areas and now it finally will happen.  I tried for a long time to get into Hawaii and I finally just bought there.   That is one of the guidelines in the purchasing of a timeshare,  buy where you want to go most of the time.  You have the advantage, you are guaranteed a week in your favorite place.  I have to take my chances in Canada.  So when I got the opportunity, I jumped on it and changed my travel plans for the year.
> ***********



I am really happy that you are coming to the Canadian Rockies.  The drive from Calgary to Banff and then to Fairmont Hot Springs must be one of the most scenic drives on earth.  I live in Calgary and I still couldn't get enough of the Rockies.  

Summer in the Rockies will be paradise to Golfers.  If not, you can do white water rafting, hiking, BBQing or simply just relax and enjoy the scenary.

Now I'm truly excited about buying the TS.  I can't wait to use it for years and years to come.


----------



## talkamotta

Darklord,  Im going to steal your thread for a moment, if you dont mind.  There are lots of information  about the Banff/Jasper area but not so much about Fairmont Hot Springs area.  This summer we will be driving up from Salt Lake and will be staying the first week at Fairmont Vacation Villas Riverview and the next week in Banff Gate. On the way home we will go through Waterton  and Over the Sun Road and Glacier National Park into   Montana.  Back down I15 to Salt Lake, Utah.  

I would like some sugestions for the west side of the Canadian Rockies. There are the Kootenay and Yoho National Parks. Then there is a Glacier Park if you keep going on I1. What is that like?  Ive never been to this area before so Im not sure how to best use our week.   I would like to stay on the west side of the Rockies for the first week.  I have visited the Banff/Jasper area 2x but it was 10 years ago.  Cody has never been to this area. He stayed in  Saskatoon for a summer when he was a teenager and he thinks thats what Canada is like.   So Im excited to show him another side of this beautiful country. 

We dont golf.  We arent avid hikers but we would like to do some moderate hiking.  Im going to love the Hot Springs as I have a bad back with rods,etc.  I used to mountain bike alot but the bending over hurts. We are in our 50's. Thanks


----------



## foxsandy

I bought into Marble Canyon at Fairmont Hotsprings about 6 years ago now .Its a 2800 sqare foot condo ,3 floors ,3 bedroom  ,has a pool table .pd 20,000 .I get 2 weeks per year. You might wanrt to check it out, I think they are going around 24,000 now.


----------



## Tacoma

My friends wanted a golden week at Fairmont so I found them a 2 bedroom lock off in the Riverview portion.  I think it has around 19-20 years left.  The best deal I could wrangle was $5500 and he booked a bonus week for them over New Year's.  Golden weeks are hard to find and never all that cheap.  Like you I see the super cheap time share posts but rarely see them for weeks that teachers can actually use.  Enjoy it!

Joan


----------



## LAX Mom

darklord700 said:


> Now I'm truly excited about buying the TS.  I can't wait to use it for years and years to come.



If your buying this TS to use it, then I wouldn't worry too much about the price. It sounds like the season you want is hard to find for resell and you got a decent price. Enjoy your week and make the most of your purchase. You won't regret it!


----------

